#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  нужен совет..

## Unintended

Пожалуйста помогите мне разобраться..мне просто даже хотелось бы узнать, испытывает ли кто-нибудь такое:
это, наверное, потеря ощущения ритма жизни. Не понимаю, чем себя занять, не могу себе организовать энергетические источники, потому что их организовывать бесполезно.. они сами откуда-то берутся. Ну щас я буквально "побираюсь" по жизни))) знаю, что обычно советуют отвлечься..но это совсем не так просто, как говорят! хотя бы потому, что после "отвлечения" спрашиваешь себя: "ну что? отвлекся?"  и все возвращается на начало...
заранее благодарна)))

----------


## Бодхичен

Ниччё не понятно  :Smilie: 
Но ясно что главная проблема в отсутствии мотиваций для ума.

----------


## Аминадав

> Пожалуйста помогите мне разобраться..


Старые психологические школы любят придумывать причины того, почему человеку плохо, раз за разом втолковывать их, пока человек сам в это не поверит. Это дает убежденность, но не дает облегчения. Что толку в объяснениях?

Unintended, я не знаю, пишете ли Вы от своего имени, или цитируете кого-то, и очень трудно судить по этому кусочку, но кажется, что человеку, написавшему это стоит чаще оглядываться по сторонам. В буквальном смысле: взять и осмотреть несколько раз подряд комнату, секунды по две задерживая внимание на каждом попадающимся на глаза предмете. Так делать надо до момента, пока не почувствуешь себя бодрее, пока комната не станет чуть ярче.

Можно гулять на улице, но не находясь в своих мыслях, а отмечая проходящих мимо людей, рассмативая их, замечая растущие деревья, падающий снег, стоящие и проезжающие машины. Возможно, первые минут пять-десять-двадцать прогулки усталость и скука еще более усилятся, но если продолжать прогулку, они скоро пройдут.

Так скоро мир станет более реальным, а настроение - бодрее и жизнерадостнее.

----------


## pilot

... потеря ощущения ритма жизни
хорошее ощущение, на мой взгляд полезное, если вы практикуете. а если нет, то, может, завести какое-н приятное знакомство?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

"Самое дорогое у человека - это жизнь. Она дается ему один раз, и прожить ее надо так, чтобы не было мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы, чтобы не жег позор за подленькое и мелочное прошлое и чтобы, умирая, смог сказать: вся жизнь и все силы были отданы самому прекрасному в мире - борьбе за освобождение человечества". 
_Н. А. Островский_

----------


## pilot

:-) :-) :-) :-) :-) :-) :-) :-)
Ерш, а Вы теперь будете только эту цитату на форуме приводить?? Клево... :-)
а Островский-то буддист, оказывается....

----------


## GMK

Ersh:

"...мы погрязли в борьбе.
Пора вернуть эту землю себе".
(отнюдь не Островский)

----------


## Unintended

> "Самое дорогое у человека - это жизнь...


Вы понимаете, Ersh, фраза-то красивая, очень мудрая, просто замечательная, но, как я не раз уже убеждалась, на практике почти бесполезная..
----------------------------
С уважением, Unintended.

----------


## Unintended

Вапще ....огромное СПАСИБО!!!
-------------
Unintended

----------


## BOD

_Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
*.....и все силы были отданы самому прекрасному в мире - борьбе за освобождение человечества".* 

Разве это ценно? Этож третья перинатальная матрица, если по Станислову Грофу. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Воможно что автор(Островский) приведённой цитаты был просто недалёк в своей борьбе от победы. 
Так и прожил, незная всей глубины мироздания. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Бодхичен

А Островский оказівается бодхисаттва  :Cool:  
Если конечно читать в буддийском контексте.

----------


## Stranger

"Третья перинатальная матрица" и "Глубина мироздания" - это круто.

----------


## Stranger

А Островский оказівается бодхисаттва  
Если конечно читать в буддийском контексте.
____________________________________
А почему бы и нет, уважаемый Бодхичен?

----------


## Александр_

\\Ersh:
"Самое дорогое у человека - это жизнь. Она дается ему один раз, и прожить ее надо так, чтобы не было мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы, чтобы не жег позор за подленькое и мелочное прошлое и чтобы, умирая, смог сказать: вся жизнь и все силы были отданы самому прекрасному в мире - борьбе за освобождение человечества". 
Н. А. Островский\\

Алексей - я присоединяюсь к этим словам.
---------------------------

Unintended! Как там - "потеря ощущения ритма жизни ..." - да?
Серьезная проблема ...
Может и в самом деле серьезная, на физиологическом уровне, - но гораздо чаще - надуманная, по разным причинам. А Вы не пробовали сравнить свои трудности и потери с тем, с чем пришлось столкнуться Островскому?
Попробуйте - наверное станет стыдно. Потеря ритма жизни и потеря возможности двигаться - это несколько разные вещи.
Попробуйте представить себя на его месте - а потом - после того как хорошенько представите - просто выйдите на улицу, оглянитесь вокруг и вдохните холодный зимний воздух полной грудью. Вы поймете, как это здорово - иметь возможность ходить, бегать, просто ехать вот в этом самом трамвае и смотреть на пробегающих мимо людей.
Вы поймете, как МНОГО у Вас есть. И как много Вы можете сделать.
------------------------------------------
Всем остальным, кто прошелся по словам Островского.

Кто нибудь подставлял свою жизнь под пули?
Кто нибудь испытал, что такое лежать без движения и надежды на выздоровление?
Кто нибудь, сцепив зубы от невыносимой боли, продолжал ЖИТЬ и РАБОТАТЬ?

Как это легко и просто - постукивая клавишами, посмеяться над человеком громадной силы воли и веры.
Просто потому, что его вера - непонятна?

Иногда, прежде чем продолжать блистать своим Я, хорошо просто помолчать.

-----------------------------------
Не в первый раз встречаю снисходительное отношение к поступкам сильных людей от тех, которые сами в своей жизни ничего не совершили.
Наверное просто время такое - смутное.
Мои извинения за резкость.

----------


## Stranger

Александр,
Полностью согласен с тем, что вы написали.  Процитирую еще одно высказывание Николая Алексеевича Островского: 

"Я лишился самого чудесного в жизни - возможности видеть жизнь. Прибавьте к этому огромные страдания, которые не дают ни секунды забвения. Это было огромное испытание воли, поверьте, можно сойти с ума, если позволить себе думать о боли. И передо мной встал вопрос: сделал ли я все, что мог? Но совесть моя спокойна. Я жил честно, лишился всего в борьбе."

----------


## ullu

Все это прекрасно.
Но именно этого советует избегать буддизм. 
Борьбы, лишений, попыток жить как раньше , когда ситуация изменилась.
Я бы никогда не поставила в пример человека, который боролся, вместо того что бы расслабится и принять ситуацию и изменится вместе с ситуацией.
Я конечно ничего в своей жизни не сделала героического, но страх перед тем, что я потеряю возможность воспринимать был для меня огромным препятствием. До тех пор пока я не поняла, что никто не может заставить меня держатся за свое желание воспринимать , двигатся, видеть, слышать - получать от этого удовольствие.
Я не знаю, что со мной будет , если я вдруг потеряю зрение и меня парализует, но я  очень надеюсь, что мое состояние не изменится, что я не буду об этом жалеть и не буду переживать это как трагедию а приму это как изменение обстоятельств и изменюсь вместе с обстоятельствами.
И мне бы очень хотелось, что бы окружающие меня люди в этот момент воспринимали это именно так. 
Я бы прогнала людей, которые попытались бы озвучить  или даже зародить мысль о том, что со мной случилось что-то ужасное, что-то неестественное, что-то , что меня ограничивает, что-то , без чего мне было бы лучше, что-то, что необходимо изменить..
И поэтому я никогда и никому не поставлю в пример борьбу с обстоятельствами и попытки продолжать жить по старому, и тем более борьбу за это и тем более страдание из-за этой борьбы.
Гораздо лучше, на мой взгляд, если человек будет относится к потере движения и зрения легко, как к естественному жизненному процессу и не будет из-за этого страдать, насколько это возможно ( а мы знаем, что это возможно в полной мере при соотвествующей практике)
И поэтому я не хорошо отношусь к попыткам осознать это как нечто страшное и ужасное, требуешего огромной воли и сил и героизма.
Лучше совершать попытки осознать, что это естественный процесс - все изменяется, все что возникает рано или поздно будет разрушено. Это не просто слова, это надо применять.


Александр, зачем вы стыдите человека? С точки зрения бодхисаттвы потеря зрения и физиологические боли и потеря способности двигатся такие же надуманные страдания, как и потеря ритма жизни.
У каждого свое страдание, своя форма страдания.
Какая разница из-за чего человек страдает? Один ног лишился, у другого конфету отняли. А сила переживаний может быть одинаковая, между прочим. Зависит не от важности предмета, а от силы привязанности.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Unintended_ 
> *Пожалуйста помогите мне разобраться..мне просто даже хотелось бы узнать, испытывает ли кто-нибудь такое:
> это, наверное, потеря ощущения ритма жизни. Не понимаю, чем себя занять, не могу себе организовать энергетические источники, потому что их организовывать бесполезно.. они сами откуда-то берутся. Ну щас я буквально "побираюсь" по жизни))) знаю, что обычно советуют отвлечься..но это совсем не так просто, как говорят! хотя бы потому, что после "отвлечения" спрашиваешь себя: "ну что? отвлекся?"  и все возвращается на начало...
> заранее благодарна)))*


Вам нужен ритм жизни?
Непонимаете чем себя занять в глобальном смысле или не может енайти ежедневных занятий?
Организовывать "энергетические источники"не бесполезно.  
Это сначала они берутся откуда-то, но надо научится ими управлять и их организовывать.
Куда же ЕЩЁ ТО отвлекатся ? :Smilie:  (шутка)

Вообще непонятно , что вы вообще хотели сказать. если честно  :Smilie:  и в чем вопрос.

----------


## GMK

Александр:

Прежде, чем кидать гневные обвинения в адрес "несовершивших в своей жизни ничего" и долбать их Я, неплохо было бы осознать, откуда происходят желания совершить что-то героическое, выделиться, продлиться в памяти потомков, которые Вы поднимаете на щит. Воля, которую Вы превозносите, это первый атрибут эгоцентричного ума, мотор его желаний. Поразмышляйте об этом и о том, что написала Улла в своем прекрасном монологе.
Все сказанное просьба не воспринимать как какое-то осуждение Островского. Но и восхищения он у меня не вызывает.

----------


## SkyFly

Хвала Улле! :-)

Прислушайтесь... присмотритесь...

----------


## Александр_

Раз уж так получилось ... тогда по порядку.
Все, что далее - полное ИМХО.

Уллу:
\\Все это прекрасно. 
Но именно этого советует избегать буддизм.
Борьбы, лишений, попыток жить как раньше , когда ситуация изменилась. \\
Чего советует избегать буддизм? Борьбы? Вопрос в том, что понимать под этим словом. Расстреливать злых, чтобы сделать добрых счастливыми - этого действительно следует избегать. Бороться с собственной природой - тоже бесперспективно.
Но скажите, Уллу, когда Вы пытаетесь не заснуть во время медитации - что Вы делаете? Когда останавливаете себя в троллейбусе, чтобы не высказаться по поводу ловкости наступившего Вам на ногу соседа - что Вы делаете? Разве не боретесь?
Любое осознанное движение на пути, любой шаг - сопровождается намерением его совершить, сопровождается усилием - явным или скрытым, осознанным или неосознанным.
Это тоже борьба - только она выражается не в том, чтобы поломать себя, а в вылепливании, в формировании себя.
Борьбы в этом смысле никто не отменял. Без нее человек ни на шаг не может продвинуться - никуда.

\\Я бы никогда не поставила в пример человека, который боролся, вместо того что бы расслабится и принять ситуацию и изменится вместе с ситуацией.  \\
Я бы тоже - не поставил.
Я бы вообще никого не ставил в пример - у каждого своя жизнь.
Я и не ставил Островского в пример. Я говорил об УВАЖЕНИИ к человеку, которому жизнь преподнесла труднейшие испытания - не с точки зрения бодхисатвы, а с точки зрения обыкновенного человека, которым он и был. Я говорил об уважении к тем усилиям, и той силе воли, которые Островский смог проявить в своей жизни. Не на пути служения революции - а на пути собственного формирования. Таких примеров у человечества можно сосчитать по пальцам - их очень и очень мало. Неужели его жизнь не достойна уважения? Для меня - достойна. По очень простому критерию - по затраченным им усилиям, энергии и воли к жизни. Можно сколько угодно говорить, что его революционный путь был неверен, но разве найдется кто-нибудь, кто даст гарантии и возьмет на себя смелость сказать - вот верный путь?

\\Я конечно ничего в своей жизни не сделала героического \\
Я тоже - ничего. Только слово героизм - не совсем то. Даже совсем не то. Я бы сказал - важное, имеющее значение.

\\И поэтому я никогда и никому не поставлю в пример борьбу с обстоятельствами и попытки продолжать жить по старому, и тем более борьбу за это и тем более страдание из-за этой борьбы. 
Гораздо лучше, на мой взгляд, если человек будет относится к потере движения и зрения легко, как к естественному жизненному процессу и не будет из-за этого страдать, насколько это возможно ( а мы знаем, что это возможно в полной мере при соответствующей практике) \\
Конечно, гораздо лучше ... для бодхиставы.
Кроме того, это возможно и без соответствующих практик :-).

\\И поэтому я не хорошо отношусь к попыткам осознать это как нечто страшное и ужасное, требуешего огромной воли и сил и героизма. \\
Я не говорил о страшном, ужасном и героизме. Но я действительно говорил о воле и силе.

\\Александр, зачем вы стыдите человека? \\
Может я не так выразился? У меня не было намерения стыдить человека. Я хотел, чтобы она сравнила свои проблемы - с другими. Человек начинается тогда, когда он начинает осознавать свое место в общей жизни, цену своих поступков и проблем - по отношению к другим. Это можно сделать только оглянувшись вокруг, и посмотрев не ОТ СЕБЯ, а НА СЕБЯ - со стороны. Собственное мнение о себе, своих проблемах и поступках - это конечно важно, но - не более чем иллюзия до тех пор, пока не с чем это мнение сравнить.
При этом эта собственная иллюзия вполне может действительно серьезно повредить здоровью - это уже случай для врачей.

\\С точки зрения бодхисаттвы потеря зрения и физиологические боли и потеря способности двигатся такие же надуманные страдания, как и потеря ритма жизни. \\
\\У каждого свое страдание, своя форма страдания. 
Какая разница из-за чего человек страдает? Один ног лишился, у другого конфету отняли. А сила переживаний может быть одинаковая, между прочим. Зависит не от важности предмета, а от силы привязанности.\\
Абсолютно верно. Одному голову проломят - а ему все равно, а у другого ранение в палец - это значит - убили. Просто я больше уважаю первых.

GMK:
\\Прежде, чем кидать гневные обвинения в адрес "несовершивших в своей жизни ничего" и долбать их Я, неплохо было бы осознать, откуда происходят желания совершить что-то героическое, выделиться, продлиться в памяти потомков, которые Вы поднимаете на щит.\\

Конечно неплохо. Только "Гневные обвинения" - это слишком сильно :-). И я эти желания на Щит не поднимал - я все написал выше.

\\ Воля, которую Вы превозносите, это первый атрибут эгоцентричного ума, мотор его желаний. \\
Воля - это единственное, что заставляет человека ПРЕОДОЛЕВАТЬ СОПРОТИВЛЕНИЕ - окружающей среды, собственной лени и страха. Только я ее не превозношу - я просто отдаю ей должное.

\\Все сказанное просьба не воспринимать как какое-то осуждение Островского. Но и восхищения он у меня не вызывает.\\
Я не говорил, что Островский у меня вызывает восхищение - смотрите написанное выше. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Unintended! Уллу верно написала - \\Вообще непонятно , что вы вообще хотели сказать. если честно\\
Вот и мне непонятно. А так создается картинка скучающей девушки, которая не знает чем себя занять. Буду искренне рад, если это не так.
А вообще - займитесь делом. Любым. Только - чтобы по душе. :-)
----------------------------
С уважением ...

----------


## yogic

"Нужен совет"

Своет: Пока я не знаю точно, что делать - моя основная цель: узнать это. Сделать такое исследование основной практикой в жизни.
[quot]Я могу долго прикладывать усилия к тому, что бы это произошло, а оно не происходит, и когда я отвлекаюсь наконец оно берет и бац.. [/quot]
Тонка и загадочна волокнистая структура пульсирующей вселенной!
[quot]Воля у меня ассоциируется с напряжением, разделением.[/quot] 
А у меня - с телодвижением, которое возвращает мир к целостности.

Путь - это движение от сталкивающихся сил к однонаправленным.

В начале - страдание, неспособность красиво написать ни одной буквы.
Цель - познать свою цель. (Воплотить текст, жаждущий рождения.)
Метод - направлять самовозникающие напряжения и усилия в единое русло.
В конце - рука пишет сама.
Сама рука - и цель, и усилие, и текст...

----------

